# dung dịch vệ sinh phụ nữ có PH bao nhiêu là tốt



## lavima (18/12/20)

Đây là câu hỏi của nhiều chị em khi lựa chọn dung dịch vệ sinh phụ nữ. Bởi tính kiềm hay còn gọi là độ pH của dung dịch vệ sinh bạn dùng hàng ngày ảnh hưởng đến nồng độ pH tự nhiên của âm đạo. Nhưng bạn có biết nồng độ pH của âm đạo bao nhiêu là chuẩn? Và nên chọn dung dịch vệ sinh phụ nữ có tính kiềm nào để phù hợp cân bằng pH và giúp bạn phòng ngừa các bệnh phụ khoa?
Tham khảo thêm: *Dung dịch vệ sinh phụ nữ nên dùng*




Nồng độ pH quan trọng thế nào với sức khỏe âm đạo?
Độ pH là thang đo về tính kiềm và tính axit của dung dịch. Độ pH dao động từ 0 đến 14; nếu độ pH thấp hơn 7 là dung dịch có tính axit và cao hơn 7 là có tính kiềm. Và độ pH tự nhiên của âm đạo dao động từ 3,8 – 4,5 với tuổi dậy thì và trưởng thành nên âm đạo được coi là khỏe mạnh khi có môi trường axit nhẹ.
Nồng độ pH từ 3,8 – 4,5 là môi trường sống hoàn hảo cho các vi khuẩn tốt, chúng giúp vùng kín của phái nữ luôn sạch sẽ và khỏe mạnh, phòng ngừa các bệnh viêm nhiễm nấm ngứa. Khi pH âm đạo bị mất cân bằng sẽ khiến các vi khuẩn có hại thường có tại âm đạo phát triển hay virus, nấm men từ bên ngoài xâm nhập vào gây bệnh. Đây chính là nguyên nhân khiến chị em bị viêm nhiễm phụ khoa, vùng kín có mùi hôi. Bởi vậy, việc cân bằng nồng độ pH âm đạo (3,8 – 4,5) là giải pháp tốt nhất để chăm sóc và bảo vệ vùng nhạy cảm của phụ nữ
Chọn dung dịch vệ sinh phụ nữ nào có tính kiềm phù hợp với chị em?
– Chị em nên lựa chọn dung dịch vệ sinh phụ nữ có độ pH phù hợp với sinh lý vùng kín để bảo vệ và duy trì độ cân bằng pH tự nhiên của âm đạo. Không nên dùng dung dịch có độ pH thấp hơn độ pH sinh lý của âm đạo (3,8 – 4,5) sẽ tạo môi trường thuận lợi để nấm, vi khuẩn phát triển, khiến chị em dễ mắc các bệnh phụ khoa.
– Chọn sản phẩm chứa nhiều thành phần thiên nhiên: Bên cạnh đó, chị em nên sử dụng nước rửa phụ khoa có thành phần thiên nhiên sẽ an toàn cho làn da và vùng nhạy cảm. Thành phần thiên nhiên giúp làm sạch dịu nhẹ, kháng khuẩn, duy trì độ ẩm tự nhiên và cân bằng độ pH sinh lý cho vùng kín, bảo vệ bạn khỏi vi khuẩn, nấm gây mùi khó chịu hay các bệnh viêm nhiễm.
– Không dùng dung dịch vệ sinh có tính chất tẩy rửa mạnh: Bởi chúng sẽ tiêu diệt luôn cả những loại vi khuẩn có lợi, khiến các vi khuẩn có hại tăng sinh và làm môi trường âm đạo bị thay đổi, mất cân bằng độ pH tự nhiên. Và đây là nguyên nhân khiến chị em dễ mắc các bệnh viêm nhiễm phụ khoa, vùng kín có mùi hôi khó chịu.
– Khi nào dùng nước rửa vệ sinh có tính kiềm: Chỉ trong trường hợp bạn bị nấm ngứa, bác sĩ sẽ chỉ định dùng sản phẩm vệ sinh có tính kiềm và dùng dung dịch vệ sinh phụ nữ nào có tính kiềm sẽ tùy trường hợp bệnh của bạn. Thêm vào đó, khi bị nấm ngứa, chị em không nên dùng dung dịch vệ sinh có độ pH dưới 4,5 sẽ khiến nấm càng phát triển mạnh vì lúc này độ pH của vùng tam giác đã cao hơn mức 4,5.
– Tránh lạm dụng dung dịch vệ sinh: Chị em chỉ nên sử dụng nước rửa phụ khoa 1-2 lần/ngày là đủ. Lạm dụng dung dịch vệ sinh không giúp vùng nhạy cảm sạch hơn mà còn tiêu diệt cả vi khuẩn có lợi, mất cân bằng độ pH và làm vùng kín ngứa rát, khó chịu. Một lưu ý nữa là chị em chỉ dùng dung dịch vệ sinh để vệ sinh bên ngoài âm đạo, không thụt rửa phía bên trong. Nếu bạn thấy vùng kín có mùi, khó chịu thì nên đi khám phụ khoa vì có thể bạn đã bị viêm nhiễm, không tự thụt rửa vì sẽ làm tình trạng viêm nhiễm nặng hơn.
Xem thêm:
- *https://lavima.vn/dung-dich-ve-sinh-phu-nu-nen-dung/*
- *https://lavima.vn/dung-dich-ve-sinh-phu-nu-duoc-ua-chuong-nhat/*

Hoặc bạn cần được tư vấn kỹ hơn, hãy liên hệ đến số hotline *0963910188 *để được hỗ trợ kịp thời và chu đáo nhất. Cảm ơn chị em đã theo dõi bài viết. Mọi người có thể tham khảo thêm các thông tin khác về viêm phụ khoa ở các bài sau nhé


----------



## Nguyễn Hoàng Bảo Châu (4/1/21)

Chị em nên lựa chọn dung dịch vệ sinh phụ nữ có độ pH phù hợp với sinh lý vùng kín để bảo vệ và duy trì độ cân bằng pH tự nhiên của âm đạo


----------

